# 2007 GMC Sierra by Handcrafted Car Audio



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I wanted to post some pics of my demo truck, which I did a while ago and posted pics of on another forum. In the interest of ease, I am just going to copy the text and images from the other thread. If you have any questions, please ask!

Here is the list of my goals for this one.
1. Build kick pods to house a pair of Hybrid Audio L4 Midranges.
2. Redesign door pods to house a pair of Hybrid Audio L6 MidBasses.
(both pods will be finished with a mixture of dark grey vinyl, silver paint, aluminum and grill material painted black)
3. Remove sub box from under the rear seats, fab steel amp rack for two Arc Audio KS amps.
4. Remove center console sub box and build a new, bigger center console box for two Ultra LV8 subs downfiring with a plexiglas window on top.
5. Build a center console that starts under the rear seat, trimming out the amps, then flows up to trim out the center console box, then to the dash where it will house an Arc Audio XEQ and IDX.
(The center console will be trimmed with light and dark grey vinyls with painted inserts around the amps and the Xover/Eq.)

Here's the kicks.
















I didn't want to just attach a ring to the plastic and wrap material around it because I don't like the way kicks like that fit back into the other pieces of plastic and I didn't wanna texture and paint these. I removed the factory hood release, I'll relocate it under the dash. The parking brake might get replaced with a mico-loc.
































Total of four layers, May be a little overkill but the first two layers had a hard time curing.
























All trimmed up and ring attached. At this point, I put the panels in place, wired up the speaker and stuffed some towels around it to block out the rear wave and listened to it to make sure positioning was good. My initial position (aimed at the opposing listeners ear) was good so I moved on.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Didn't feel like going to a store so I just used an old t-shirt. After that cured i roughed up the surface and took out the high spots and added a layer of glass.
























Update, I didnt get as much done as I planned on and the wife invited friends over so I had to stop. Here's what I got done.

























All taped off and ready to go.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Just realized i forgot a few pictures.
















These show the rings that you can see under the glass.
OKay, so I got the kick pods to my stopping point, which is here:


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Since I want to wrap/paint both the kicks and the door pods at the same time, I got started on the door pods. Here they are:


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

I think everything is pretty self explanatory, so I'll skip the commentary. One this for sure though, I'm really glad I kept the templates from the last set.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

So after this, I put on a few layers of glass and got bored while that was curing so I figured id start on my center console.








Here's the frame of the jumpseat/console with all the plastic removed.








Seperated to make it easier to modify.
















You can see I removed the two bars that went across, along with some other unnecessary things. I also modified the black mounting frame to allow the box to be as big as it can be.








Everything put back together.
























Thats where I'm at now. By the way, I switched from the 2 Ultra LV8's to one LV10. I am trying to decide whether or not to do a plexi look through.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Minor update here. I struggled with where to put my IDX and XEQ for a while. I thoght about molding them into the underdash piece but they would be fighting the angle of the dash piece just to be at the same angle as the deck. I thought about getting rid of my double din for a single din and putting them in the open space but I love my 7100. So, this is what I went with.









































What do yo guys think?


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry to skip ahead on you guys, but I think you can guess what you missed!


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

So that's it, what do you guys think?


----------



## DBfan187 (Feb 26, 2010)

looks sick!


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## wangan30 (May 27, 2009)

Realy clean installation


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I love GM full sized trucks and you just made me wish i lived in Arizona. Great job


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

that is some seriously nice work you done there. Keep it up.


----------



## chrisedtl (Dec 20, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your build with us, I took away a couple of tricks that I might incorporate into my installs. Where did you end up putting the tweets? A-pillars?

Chris

BTW, I have a current Master Certification as well.


----------



## dantonel (Mar 30, 2010)

Where did you put the sub?


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I might sound stupid but... how did you get the door pods to contour to the door before you put the fiberglass down?


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

And thats why you were in the running for top installer man. FANTASTIC


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

MTopper said:


> I might sound stupid but... how did you get the door pods to contour to the door before you put the fiberglass down?


im pretty sure he cut the big hole in the door, and made a pod to fit that, and let it stick out of the door, then placed it in and traced the door contour in the part that sticks out, then cut ti down. If that makes any sense


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

bigguy said:


> im pretty sure he cut the big hole in the door, and made a pod to fit that, and let it stick out of the door, then placed it in and traced the door contour in the part that sticks out, then cut ti down. If that makes any sense


Well i saw that he placed it in the door with extra sticking out but, after looking at the rest of it, it looks to me like he took the thick mdf out and replaced it with a thin contoured piece. It almost looks like bendable ply to me but i could be wrong. I'm just trying to get some ideas for my blazer before i start cutting things up in the next week or so


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

MTopper said:


> Well i saw that he placed it in the door with extra sticking out but, after looking at the rest of it, it looks to me like he took the thick mdf out and replaced it with a thin contoured piece. It almost looks like bendable ply to me but i could be wrong. I'm just trying to get some ideas for my blazer before i start cutting things up in the next week or so


AAHHH i see, i think, after he cut it down to match that he used something like the bende ply to give it a lip.


----------



## Afronaut (Apr 27, 2010)

Very clean installation...everything looks great and the vinyl work is superb


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

I am also very curious to know how you got the contour to the kicks and door pods, I have been checking out your threads and I gotta say that I can only WISH to one day be as great an installer as you...YOU sir have some INCREDIBLE talent!!!!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Super impressive and creative work there, friend! Well thought out and executed. 

Did you happen to vent the L4's?


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

chrisedtl said:


> Thank you for sharing your build with us, I took away a couple of tricks that I might incorporate into my installs. Where did you end up putting the tweets? A-pillars?
> 
> Chris
> 
> BTW, I have a current Master Certification as well.


There is no tweeter in this system. That test is hard eh? Man, I was sweatin bullets through it.



dantonel said:


> Where did you put the sub?


Downfiring in the center console.



bigguy said:


> And thats why you were in the running for top installer man. FANTASTIC


Ha ha, thanks man. I'm, still in the running by the way, gotta put together my submission for that number one spot! Wish me luck! 



bigguy said:


> im pretty sure he cut the big hole in the door, and made a pod to fit that, and let it stick out of the door, then placed it in and traced the door contour in the part that sticks out, then cut ti down. If that makes any sense


Bingo!


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

bigguy said:


> AAHHH i see, i think, after he cut it down to match that he used something like the bende ply to give it a lip.


Bingo again!



tinctorus said:


> I am also very curious to know how you got the contour to the kicks and door pods, I have been checking out your threads and I gotta say that I can only WISH to one day be as great an installer as you...YOU sir have some INCREDIBLE talent!!!!


Thank you man, it means everything to get my peers approval. Keep an eye out, I'll be posting more recent builds soon. I think the contour on the door pods has been cleared up by big red. The contour on the kickpods was a direct result of the shape that the material was wrapped around, which was a particular shape for the look I was going for.



nirschl said:


> Super impressive and creative work there, friend! Well thought out and executed.
> 
> Did you happen to vent the L4's?


I did, I vented them into the A-frame.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 13, 2010)

How do you like the IDX and the XDQ? I have been looking into them?

I will be rooting for you for the #1 spot. you deserve it.


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

I like them. They give me a 3 way active crossover, higher voltage to the amps and 7 bands of eq. Looking back, I probably should have gone with something that had some TA ability so I could really dial in my system. 

Thank you for your support, especially if you voted for me! My fate, however, is now in the hands of the judges.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Another impressive install... and nice choice of drivers.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought they just did the top 100 installer thing a couple of months ago.
Or at least that's when we got the magazine about it.

Nice job. 

I was wondering, tho...you made a huge piece under the back seat, but the sub is in the center console. Is there anything (besides the relatively small amp rack) under there or did you just do it to tie in with the rest of your work in the interior?

Jay


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

sydmonster said:


> Another impressive install... and nice choice of drivers.


Thank you.



JayinMI said:


> I thought they just did the top 100 installer thing a couple of months ago.
> Or at least that's when we got the magazine about it.
> 
> Nice job.
> ...


That was for the industry voting. That narrows down the top 100 to the top 12. Then the top 12 have to submit a package to a panel of judges displaying their work and an essay. Then the judges decide number one, which will be announced in October at the Mera Knowledgefest.

I'll have to post the previous build for this truck and that will probably explain it a bit. The only reason why the trim in the back is so big is because I wanted it to follow with the shape of the rear seat. I just thought it would look kinda goofy if it was only slightly wider than the amps.


----------



## blazron22z (Jun 15, 2009)

nice work


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

That looks amazing, are you using any tweeters of are you taking advantage of the hi frequency range of the L4?


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

What did you have in there before, it looks like a morel elate 3 way but Im not sure, what is the sound difference in your opinion from your previous 3 way to what you have in there now?


----------



## Blancolex300 (Dec 9, 2009)

Old post, but great build.


----------



## HAmmer32261 (Oct 29, 2010)

Man thats badass!!!! i wish i was that handy,


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Not sure if anyone asked but how did it sound? Do you you miss not having tweets?


----------



## crucial24 (Jul 27, 2010)

Clean finish bro!


----------



## beyondredline9k (Nov 28, 2010)

Love the custom work...


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

One word ......... Awesome !


----------



## Carbomb3750 (Sep 11, 2011)

You sir, are a car audio installation artist.


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

sweetness!


NEUMAN


----------



## handcrafted (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry for not checking in guys, I thought this thread was dead! Thank you all for the compliments.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

We just got our Mobile Electronics magazine the other day. Congrats on the top 12 placement. Since knowlegefest is over now, who won?

Jay


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> We just got our Mobile Electronics magazine the other day. Congrats on the top 12 placement. Since knowlegefest is over now, who won?
> 
> Jay


This thread has to do with last years winner...2010 which he won(read his sig)

Jon Webb from Performance Audio in Las Vegas won this year...2011


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

handcrafted said:


> Sorry for not checking in guys, I thought this thread was dead! Thank you all for the compliments.


Looking at your builds never gets old or should I say dead


----------



## blackknight87 (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> This thread has to do with last years winner...2010 which he won(read his sig)
> 
> Jon Webb from Performance Audio in Las Vegas won this year...2011


No kidding. I know he won *last* year. But he was in the top 12 *this* year, so I thought he might know who won.

Jay


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> No kidding. I know he won *last* year. But he was in the top 12 *this* year, so I thought he might know who won.
> 
> Jay



Thanks for the follow up....Jay


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

This is STELLAR work!

Please forgive me if you addressed this in other posts.... I called myself looking a couple times.
I meant to ask this when your thread was more active but never got around to it.

But what type of wood did you use to get the radius on your amp rack? I've got to make rather 
large (much longer and far wider) radius on my rear trim panels. I cant decide if I should make a 
frame and wrap it then take them frame out leaving just the finished panel. Or, use a wood (I was 
thinking balsa) because of how large the panel will be, it should give a more uniform finish. I'm 
looking at about a 8" radius, 14" or so wide, a 22" flat gap then the opposite matching side. I've 
got a total of 4 of these to figure out. Your approach seems to be the best way to get a matching 
left and right side.


----------

